
More Paul Graham Quotes Than You Can Shake a Stick at - iProject
http://thenextweb.com/shareables/2012/08/08/cant-get-enough-of-those-epic-quotes-from-y-combinators-paul-graham-youre-in-luck/
======
itazula
I wish the site presented a simple list of quotes, instead of having a fancy-
dancy-not-working-all-that-well interface.

